# Accomplishments



## speedblader03 (Apr 5, 2010)

Basically, in this thread you can say something you've accomplished recently.
It doesn't matter how unimportant it is, This is just here to tell people about stuff that you feel proud of.

For example, I just modified my Signature ever so slightly so that it will display it in my favorite font if you have it, and in Comic Sans if you don't.

Also, I got the 'SDB-Packrat' avatar on Neopets.


----------



## see ya (Apr 5, 2010)

My very first protest. Or counter-protest in this case. Activism is fun. :3


----------



## Flora (Apr 6, 2010)

~ First play done outside of my place of residence/school and without parental recommendation!
~ First few friends that aren't girls (and of course they are some of the most amazing people ever)
~ scared a bunch of people by speaking (cause appparently they thought i couldn't XD)
~ made my school singing debut (while wearing a fairy dress, no less, even though a certain someone (<3) thought I looked fine. well, thinking about it I was portraying Glinda, sooooo...)
~ made my acting debut and was apparently good enough that the director said "she's good." or so one of my guy friends says.

so yeah a lot happened


----------



## Flora (Apr 6, 2010)

~ First play done outside of my place of residence/school and without parental recommendation!
~ First few friends that aren't girls (and of course they are some of the most amazing people ever)
~ scared a bunch of people by speaking (cause appparently they thought i couldn't XD)
~ made my school singing debut (while wearing a fairy dress, no less, even though a certain someone (<3) thought I looked fine. well, thinking about it I was portraying Glinda, sooooo...)
~ made my acting debut and was apparently good enough that the director said "she's good." or so one of my guy friends says.

so yeah a lot happened


----------



## speedblader03 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm, maybe this  belongs in the Laughing Cupboard...


----------



## spaekle (Apr 6, 2010)

I used the potty like a big boy today!

...I also am going to the school I wanted. Woo.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 6, 2010)

Sent a letter to the school administration complaining BRINGING FACTS TO LIGHT about a crappy English teacher I had - and not only did they take me seriously, but the vice principal actually met with me for like a half hour during lunch to talk to me about it. Nothing really got done about the teacher (apparently, most of the issues I had with the teacher could be justified from his point of view), but hey!


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 7, 2010)

Yestarday, I finally completed a 5000-word essay and, I think, actually managed to make it _good._


----------



## Flazeah (Apr 7, 2010)

I passed my driving theory test yesterday. :D I'm quite relieved.


----------

